# Need help on used Cannondale road bike for sale..PLEASE HELP!!



## bhanl0n (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi -

I'm in the market for a new bike and hoping to get some of your advice and input on this offering I found.

I've always wanted a Cannondale and for some reason always thought of them as the prestigious and best bicycles you can get.

Any way the local listing is for a Cannondale R800 and I am unable to determine the CAAD # from the pictures and don't know if the specs listed are for the correct bike.

It sounds that the seller is a Personal Trainer and selling this bicycle for someone who never used it.

Please let me know if you can determine the model/year and have any advice. Price seems to be a bit flexible.

Also - do you think I could fit some 700x32c Cyclocross type tires on this rig?

Thanks for your help!!


Here is the posting:




Like new...as you can see from the pics!

Ridden in the parking lot where it was bought

Size unknown.... I'm 5"11 

Must sell...Deal!

Model R-800 

Suggested Retail Price 1499.99 
Weight 18# 
Brake Levers Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Brakeset Cannondale Omega brakes, Shimano 105 STI Dual Control levers 
Front Brake Cannondale Omega 
Front Brake Lever Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Rear Brake Cannondale Omega 
Rear Brake Lever Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Bottom Bracket Shimano BB-5500, 109.5mm spindle 
Bottom Bracket Shell Width 68mm English 
Bottom Bracket Spindle Length 109.5mm 
Chain 1/2 x 3/32` 
Chain Size 1/2 x 3/32` 
Chainrings 39/53 
Crankset Shimano 105, 39/53 teeth 
Front Derailleur Shimano 105, clamp-on 
Front Derailleur Type clamp-on 
Handlebar Ritchey Comp 
Handlebar Stem Cannondale forged 
Head Tube Angle 73.0 
Headset 1 1/8` integrated Campagnolo Record Hiddenset 
Headset Diameter 1 1/8` integrated 
Largest Rear Cog 23 
Number of Rear Cogs 9-speed 
Pedals Not included 
Rear Cogs 9-speed, 12 - 23 teeth 
Rear Derailleur Shimano 105 SS 
Rear Shock Not applicable 
Rear Shock Travel Not applicable 
Saddle Fi`zi:k Pave, chrome-moly rails 
Seat Post Diameter Unspecified 
Seat Tube Angle 73.5 
Seatpost Ritchey Comp 
Shift Levers Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Smallest Rear Cog 12 
Fork Crown aero 
Fork Material carbon fiber composite w/alloy steerer, aero crown 
Fork Travel Not applicable 
Frame Angles 73.0 head, 73.5 seat 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material 6061 T6 aluminum 
Chainstay Length 15.9` 
Fork Rake Unspecified 
Top Tube Length 56.0cm 
Wheelbase 39.0` 
Front Hub Gipiemme 
Front Rim Gipiemme Grecal Parade 
Front Tire Continental Ultra 3000 
Front Tire Size 700 x 23c 
Rear Hub Gipiemme 
Rear Rim Gipiemme Grecal Parade 
Rear Tire Continental Ultra 3000 
Rear Tire Size 700 x 23c 
Spoke Brand Gipiemme 
Spoke Gauge Unspecified 
Spoke Holes Unspecified 
Spoke Material Unspecified 
Spoke Nipples Unspecified 
Spoke Type Unspecified 
Available Sizes 48cm, 50cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 60cm, 63cm 
Brand Cannondale 
Component Group Shimano 105 
Fork Cannondale Slice Prodigy Si 
Frame Material Aluminum 
Hubs Gipiemme 
Rims Gipiemme Grecal Parade 
Tires 700 x 23c Continental Ultra 3000 
Type Road Race/Triathlon Recommended Use


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

haha, I looked at that same bike for about a month before I found a basically new CAAD8 on the list. Figured it was a CAAD5 from 2003-ish or so. Just a guess, probably not super-accurate.


----------

